# teh Yuki



## Scarekrow (Mar 13, 2007)

His name was Yuki, but HE thought it was Heyyu/Heyyou. He was cute, cuddly, and a real people-person...er, rat. A real people-rat. He loved everybody and everybody loved him. He was fat, happy, and cute as ****.

His death was no surprise. He was growing old, loosing weight, loosing fur, and had developed a tumor. We will all miss him.

Love,
Redd


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

It's hard to lose someone, even when it's "expected". I'm very sorry.


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

NamariÃ«, Yuki.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im so sorry. :'(


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------

